# ouvrir fichiers PDF dans firefox sans les enregistrer



## samsonite4 (20 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je ne parviens pas à ouvrir des fichiers PDF dans Firefox sans qu'ils soient téléchargés automatiquement, et cela que j'utilise Adobe Reader ou Aperçu. La boîte de dialogue qui s'ouvre avant l'ouverture ne tient absolument pas compte de mon refus d'enregistrer le fichier.

Lorsque j'utilise SAFARI, le problème est le même.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution, ce qui m'éviterait de devoir purger régulièrement mon dossier Téléchargements ?


----------



## boninmi (20 Mars 2013)

Firefox 19.0.2 chez moi m'ouvre les PDF automatiquement (OS 10.7.5) dans la page Web.

Firefox -> Préférences -> Applications -> Portable Document Format (PDF), choix "Aperçu dans Firefox"


----------



## samsonite4 (20 Mars 2013)

J'ai la même version de Firefox et les mêmes réglages mais je suis sous MAC OS 10.8.3


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mars 2013)

bonjour,

je suis également sous ML, et je ne rencontre pas ce problème. de téléchargement avant affichage. du moins sous safari, je n'utilise pas firefox.


----------



## samsonite4 (20 Mars 2013)

Peut-être Y a-t-il des extensions ou modules complémentaires à installer dans le navigateur ?


----------



## samsonite4 (22 Mars 2013)

Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré ce problème et peut-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

 peut-être des solutions ici : http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/view-pdf-files-firefox-without-downloading-them


----------



## Paul_PC-Mac (24 Mars 2013)

samsonite4 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je ne parviens pas à ouvrir des fichiers PDF dans Firefox sans qu'ils soient téléchargés automatiquement, et cela que j'utilise Adobe Reader ou Aperçu. La boîte de dialogue qui s'ouvre avant l'ouverture ne tient absolument pas compte de mon refus d'enregistrer le fichier.
> 
> ...



Avant de régler mon problème de lecture de fichiers MIDI (sur un autre forum), j'étais confronté à un problème similaire concernant l'ouverture des fichiers PDF sur Firefox et Safari.

Avec Firefox, c'était le bordel et on m'avait conseillé de télécharger PDF Viewer, qui n'a JAMAIS MARCHÉ. Dès que lançais une page PDF sur Internet, je n'avais qu'une page blanche.
J'ai donc supprimé cette daube et maintenant Firefox ouvre automatiquement les fichiers PDF avec son propre logiciel intégré ! Je pense que c'est très récent (Firefox 18 ou 19) car avant ça ne marchait pas. C'est impeccable maintenant car je visionne immédiatement les pages PDF, sans qu'elles se téléchargent automatiquement. Je peux le faire manuellement si je suis intéressé.

SOLUTION : dans Firefox, fais : Outils, Gestionnaire de modules complémentaires : désactive les extensions et plugins qui empêcheraient Firefox d'utiliser son PDF par défaut.

Avec Safari, comme j'avais des problèmes également, il s'ouvrait avec Adobe. Problème, ça rame. Normalement Safari ouvre les PDF avec Aperçu.

Tu as 2 solutions :

1) Soit tu vires Adobe et Safari ouvrira automatiquement les PDF avec Aperçu comme prévu sur Mac à condition que tu vires dans Bibliothèque et Internet Plug-Ins, Adobe PDF Viewer et Adobe PDF Viewer PAPI (si tu as les 2 comme moi). 
2) Soit tu veux conserver Adobe et dans ce cas il faudra déplacer dans la bibliothèque les fichiers Adobe PDF Viewer et Adobe PDF Viewer PAPI (si tu as les 2 comme moi) dans Internet Plug-Ins Disabled.

J'ai choisi la seconde solution car je ne sais pas si Adobe sur Mac est complètement inutile 

D'apèrs le lien ci-dessous, il semblerait que ce soit la MAJ à Mountain Lion qui ait fait ce problème PDF (comme d'ailleurs celui de la lecture des fichiers MIDI non faite par la dernière version de QuickTime).

http://forum.mac4ever.com/lire-pdf-sur-safari-6-sans-adobe-t79372.html


----------



## samsonite4 (24 Mars 2013)

Merci à vous Paul_PC-Mac et Renaud31

J'ai suivi vos conseils, à la lettre, me semble-t-il et j'en suis au même point : il y a systématiquement un Téléchargement. 

Pour Safari, cela m'importe assez peu car j'utilise rarement ce navigateur mais j'aimerais bien trouver une solution pour Firefox.

Si d'autres pistes vous viennent à l'esprit, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

en passant sur tes specs y a ecrit *PC + Windows Vista*
aucune indication sur le mac et version d'OS mac utilisé 
(si t'as pas remarqué c'est un forum mac )


----------



## samsonite4 (24 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> en passant sur tes specs y a ecrit *PC + Windows Vista*
> aucune indication sur le mac et version d'OS mac utilisé
> (si t'as pas remarqué c'est un forum mac )


Je ne comprends pas la signification de ta réponse. Je suis encore débutant sur Mac


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

samsonite4 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas la signification de ta réponse. Je suis encore débutant sur Mac


c'est pourtant simple 
TU as toi même indiqué  comme etant TON materiel *PC + Windows Vista*
c'est ce  tu as écrit , et c'est  qu'on lit quand on clique le petit ordi dans un de tes posts ( en bas  à gauche sous ton nom )

or c'est un forum mac
donc il serait utile de savoir si tu parles d'un PC en vista
ou d'un mac ( et lequel)
car si mac ancien , les firefox et safari sont d'anciennes versions ( avec leurs limites)

et eventuellement mettre les infos du petit ordi macg à jour


----------



## samsonite4 (24 Mars 2013)

Je suis sous MAC OS 10.8.3 (IMAC ) et FIREFOX 19.O.2


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

et ben il seraitt temps de mettre à jour  les infos qui apparaissent via l"icone du petit ordi macg
(configuration)


----------



## samsonite4 (24 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> et ben il seraitt temps de mettre à jour  les infos qui apparaissent via l"icone du petit ordi macg
> (configuration)


OK C'est fait. Toutes mes excuses.

Peux-tu quand même me dépanner ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que sur mes Mac, que ce soit sous Snow Léopard ou Mountain Lion, je n'ai jamais vu un pdf se télécharger tout seul....

Quand tu parles de téléchargement, ça veut dire que le fichier se trouve dans le dossier Téléchargements ?

Et si par exemple je gougle ceci : "safari spontaneously downloads pdf"

Retours : nibe, rien.


----------



## samsonite4 (24 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que sur mes Mac, que ce soit sous Snow Léopard ou Mountain Lion, je n'ai jamais vu un pdf se télécharger tout seul....
> 
> Quand tu parles de téléchargement, ça veut dire que le fichier se trouve dans le dossier Téléchargements ?
> 
> ...


Le fichier se trouve effectivement dans Téléchargements tout en s'ouvrant sur le Bureau


----------



## Paul_PC-Mac (24 Mars 2013)

samsonite4 a dit:


> Je suis sous MAC OS 10.8.3 (IMAC ) et FIREFOX 19.O.2



Comme indiqué dans mon message concernant Firefox :

SOLUTION : dans Firefox, fais : Outils, Gestionnaire de modules complémentaires : désactive les extensions et plugins qui empêcheraient Firefox d'utiliser son PDF par défaut.

Le PDF inclus dans Firefox par défaut ne télécharge pas automatiquement le fichier consulté. Tu le fais manuellement si tu le souhaites par la flèche à droite de l'écran. J'en suis certain car j'ai la même version que toi


----------



## samsonite4 (24 Mars 2013)

Paul_PC-Mac a dit:


> Comme indiqué dans mon message concernant Firefox :
> 
> SOLUTION : dans Firefox, fais : Outils, Gestionnaire de modules complémentaires : désactive les extensions et plugins qui empêcheraient Firefox d'utiliser son PDF par défaut.
> 
> Le PDF inclus dans Firefox par défaut ne télécharge pas automatiquement le fichier consulté. Tu le fais manuellement si tu le souhaites par la flèche à droite de l'écran. J'en suis certain car j'ai la même version que toi


J'ai désactivé tous les plugins et extensions dans Safari. Il reste juste ADOBE ACROBAT NPAPI Plug-in Version 11.0.2.Cela ne provoque aucun changement.
Je ne vois pas  de quelle flèche tu parles, à droite de l'écran.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

+1
-
il faut comprendre qu'avant , FF exigeait , pour lire en ligne,  des outils externes

maintenant c'est déjà dedans
mais il peut y avoir un conflit avec les anciens outils
d'où la suggestion de Paul


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2013)

samsonite4 a dit:


> J'ai désactivé tous les plugins et extensions dans Safari. Il reste juste ADOBE ACROBAT NPAPI Plug-in Version 11.0.2.


On parle de Safari ou Firefox ?
Tu l'as désactivé ou non ? Désactivé chez moi dans Firefox et l'ouverture des PDF marche.


----------



## Paul_PC-Mac (24 Mars 2013)

samsonite4 a dit:


> J'ai désactivé tous les plugins et extensions dans Safari. Il reste juste ADOBE ACROBAT NPAPI Plug-in Version 11.0.2.Cela ne provoque aucun changement.
> Je ne vois pas  de quelle flèche tu parles, à droite de l'écran.



Je ne comprends pas ! 

D'abord il faut régler tes problèmes PDF navigateur par navigateur car tu ne peux les régler tous en 1 fois.

Tu as dit que tu n'utilisais pas beaucoup Safari. Je t'ai parlé de Firefox donc et tu reviens sur Safari !!!

1) As-tu suivi mes conseils dans *FIREFOX* ? C'est dans FIREFOX qu'il faut désactiver les plug-ins et extensions (pas Safari).

2) Puisque tu reviens sur Safari je répète :

a) Ce n'est pas dans Safari qu'il faut bidouiller ; ça ne changera pas.

b) Clique sur :
- Macintosh HD
- Bibliothèque
- Internet plug-ins
Là tu verras *ADOBE ACROBAT NPAPI Plug-in* que tu glisses dans le dossier "Internet plug-ins disabled" qui se trouve juste en dessous d'Internet plug-ins. 
Tu relances Safari et tu verra que les PDF s'ouvrent avec Aperçu qui ne les télécharge pas. L'avantage avec Aperçu est que l'affichage du PDF est plus rapide et plus légère qu'Adobe.
Tu peux, comme pour le PDF de Firefox, le faire manuellement.
Ce qui fout la merde, c'est Adobe !


----------



## samsonite4 (24 Mars 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> On parle de Safari ou Firefox ?
> Tu l'as désactivé ou non ? Désactivé chez moi dans Firefox et l'ouverture des PDF marche.


Il s'agit en fait de FIREFOX. C'est bien de FIREFOX que je parle, exclusivement.
Avec mes excuses pour cette erreur de frappe.

En termes de plugins, j'ai tout désactivé sauf *ADOBE ACROBAT *et j'ai toujpours le même problème


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2013)

Paul_PC-Mac a dit:


> Là tu verras *ADOBE ACROBAT NPAPI Plug-in* que tu glisses dans le dossier "Internet plug-ins disabled"


Pour Firefox, tu cliques juste sur le bouton "Désactiver" du sous-menu ad hoc de "Outils" déjà cité.


----------



## samsonite4 (24 Mars 2013)

Je ne parlerai plus de SAFARI puisque j'utilise FIREFOX. Dans FIREFOX, j'ai désactivé toutes les extensions, y compris ADOBE ACROBAT et je demande l'ouverture des fichiers avec Aperçu dans Firefox. Malgré cela, les fichiers sont tout de même inclus dans Téléchargements.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

Autre possible des fichiers FF crapoteux dans ta session

test:
tu vas CREER une session mac ( preferences systeme /comptes)

et sur cette session test   tu lances FF
et tu cherches sur google un pdf à lire

edit
 si tu as déjà plusieurs comptes en plus de ton usuel et d'invité qui est à part  ( plusieurs comptes  vivement recommandé en cas de couac) bien entendu inutle d'en créer


----------



## Paul_PC-Mac (24 Mars 2013)

samsonite4 a dit:


> Je ne parlerai plus de SAFARI puisque j'utilise FIREFOX. Dans FIREFOX, j'ai désactivé toutes les extensions, y compris ADOBE ACROBAT et je demande l'ouverture des fichiers avec Aperçu dans Firefox. Malgré cela, les fichiers sont tout de même inclus dans Téléchargements.



À ta place je ne demanderais pas l'ouverture avec Aperçu et laisserais le PDF s'ouvrir avec celui de Firefox inclus, car je suis certain qu'il ne télécharge pas le fichier.

Avec Safari il n'est pas téléchargé mais si tu utilises Aperçu pour ouvrir tes fichiers avec Firefox, il est possible qu'il télécharge (puisque tu le dis). Ceci dit je n'ai jamais essayé d'ouvir un PDF trouvé avec Firefox avec Aperçu depuis que je suis sur Mountain Lion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h51 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> edit
> si tu as déjà plusieurs comptes en plus de ton usuel et d'invité qui est à part  ( plusieurs comptes  vivement recommandé en cas de couac) bien entendu inutle d'en créer



Pourquoi est-il recommandé d'avoir plusieurs comptes en cas de couac ?

Je n'en ai qu'un seul...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

Paul_PC-Mac a dit:


> Pourquoi est-il recommandé d'avoir plusieurs comptes en cas de couac ?
> 
> Je n'en ai qu'un seul...


pourquoi?
y a des dizaines de blogs techs ou des fils qui te diront pourquoi
les raisoins principales
- en cas de couac majeur sur compte unique , tu perds la main
alors q'un auttre compte ( admi) offre une autre voie
- pour tester des  applis qui causent un souci  sur une autre session , ca permet de savoir si le souci est niveau OS ou local(session usuelle)
et
 tu verras pas mal de gens recommander la sécurisation suivante
-comptes usuels : standard ( et PAS admi)
-compte admi  pour...administrer le mac ( entretien install d'apps etc)
ca limite l'impact d'élements malwares intrusifs,  ou des bourdes  de fausses manips niveau OS


----------



## Paul_PC-Mac (24 Mars 2013)

Je te remercie. J'ignorais totalement cette sécurité.

Je suis tombé là-dessus :

http://www.securitemac.com/compte-utilisateur-mac

C'est très instructif.

Par contre, si j'ouvre un compte standard, est-ce que je vais avoir accès à tout ce que j'ai installé sur l'ordi en Admin, ou vais-je devoir TOUT importer ?
C'est bien ça le GROS problème !

Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Tu n'as rien à déplacer : 

1. crée un nouveau compte admin

2. depuis ce compte admin, passe ton ancien compte en "standard".

3. retourne dans ton compte désormais "standard"



Passer un compte Administrateur en Standard

_"Il faut au moins un compte Administrateur pour gérer votre Mac. C&#8217;est pour cela que le premier compte créé lors de sa configuration initiale est un compte Administrateur. Mais vous pouvez passer ce compte en &#8220;Standard&#8221; après avoir créé un autre compte Administrateur. Il est beaucoup plus simple de procéder ainsi, que de créer un compte Standard dans lequel vous devriez transférer vos données et réglages, comme on le voit quelquefois suggéré. Notez que s&#8217;il n&#8217;existe pas d&#8217;autre compte Administrateur, Mac OS X ne vous permet bien sûr pas de décocher la case &#8220;Autoriser l&#8217;administration de cet ordinateur&#8221;.


- Créez donc un nouveau compte avec des privilèges Administrateur, comme indiqué plus haut.
- Ouvrez une session dans ce compte
- Passez le compte que vous utiliserez tous les jours en standard, en décochant la case &#8220;Autoriser l&#8217;administration de cet ordinateur&#8221;. C&#8217;est aussi simple que ça  et c&#8217;est beaucoup plus sûr !"_


----------



## samsonite4 (24 Mars 2013)

J'ai fait la manip recommandée sans grand succès : le fichier ne s'ouvre plus ni ne se télécharge plus.
A ce stade , je me demande s'il ne serait pas préférable de désinstaller FIREFOX et ADOBE READER. Je crains néanmoins que certains fichiers restent éparpillés et ne disparaissent pas.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Paul_PC-Mac (24 Mars 2013)

Astucieux ! 

Mais comment Mountain Lion va reconnaître que mon nouveau compte Admin est le principal et non pas un standard rebaptisé Admin ?

Suffit-il d'appeler mon 2ème compte "Admin" ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------




samsonite4 a dit:


> J'ai fait la manip recommandée sans grand succès : le fichier ne s'ouvre plus ni ne se télécharge plus.
> A ce stade , je me demande s'il ne serait pas préférable de désinstaller FIREFOX et ADOBE READER. Je crains néanmoins que certains fichiers restent éparpillés et ne disparaissent pas.
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Un nettoyage Onyx est peut-être nécessaire...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Tu peux nommer le compte admin "Admin" (c'est ce que j'utilise).

Une fois le compte "Admin" créé (avec droits d'administrateur) :

- fermer la session habituelle
- depuis le compte Admin : préf syst / Utilisateurs et groupes / cadenas : retirer les droits d'administration au compte habituel.

L'ordi prévient qu'il faudra redémarrer pour que le changement soit pris en compte.


----------



## Paul_PC-Mac (24 Mars 2013)

Le nouveau compte est-il configuré comme Mountain Lion par défaut sans les logiciels et navigateurs ajoutés ? (Adobe, SoundForge pour Mac, Word, Pages, Firefox, Chrome...)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Les applications sont rangées dans le dossier Applications, qui est à la racine du disque, c'est à dire accessible depuis TOUS les comptes.

Le nouveau compte (admin) est "neuf" c'est à dire vierge de toute configuration personnelle (comme le compte d'invité).

Mais les applications sont accessibles.

Les seules applications inaccessibles sont celles qui seraient rangées dans le dossier Applications du compte Standard.

Crée un nouveau compte admin, tu verras bien... ça n'engage à rien !!

En image : 

Le premier compte est l'ancien admin, passé en standard.
Dessous, le compte "admin", avec droits d'administration (Admin).


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

ca me rappelle les conseils à newbie
cher newbie , faire attention quand tu installes tes apps
car tu peux les installer niveau OS ( tous les comptes  peuvent utiliser)
ou
install QUE dans la session
( les autres comptes n'y accedent pas )
c'est une des options qu'on peut prendre si on a pas envie de  traficoter les permissions (command I) ou des controles parentaux

Dans le passé on a vu quelques erreurs de manip install involontaires de newbies qui sans le réaliser placaient l'app dans leur session et s'étonnaient que le compte d'un autre utilisateur n' y avait pas accès

edit
@Paul
etonnant que depuis 2008 tu ne sois jamais tombé sur des topos mac es   gestion de comptes et ou install d'app personalisée


----------



## Paul_PC-Mac (24 Mars 2013)

De 1999 à 2008, j'étais sous Windows 98 puis XP. Beaucoup de problèmes de plantages divers (surtout avec W 98, 1er version), de virus de malwares, spywares etc...

Je suis passé sous Mac en juin 2008 et je n'ai pas eu de gros problèmes avec mon iMac. Pourtant j'ai gardé Leopard 4 ans et demi et c'est un ami qui m'a convaincu de me mettre à jour notamment pour le Cloud, et parce que j'ai un iPhone 4.

Je ne me suis jamais penché sur la gestion des comptes car je suis le principal utilisateur de mon ordinateur et, très peu de monde l'utilise. 

Donc, si je comprends bien, dans mon dossier application du nouveau compte Admin, je vais retrouver tout ce que j'ai installé dans Applications ; c'est ça ?

Sinon, dans l'ancien compte Admin devenu Standard, est-ce que je pourrais supprimer des logiciels que j'ai installés précédemment dans Application (Adobe, Real Player, VLC...) ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2013)

il va falloir que tu potasses un peu les differences des comptes
pour faire TRES vite
un compte standard utilise l'OS mais  n'a AUCUN droit de modif de L'OS
c'est VOLONTAIRE 
c'est FAIT pour securiser le mac 
s'il veut modifier l'OS , il faut accord d'un admi ( par exemple pop up avec demande de nom et mot de passe admi)
un compte admi , lui  est FAIT pour administrer le mac et peut modifier L'OS, installer -désinstaller
le standard agit sur son compte et c'est tout , l'admi sur son compte ET le mac

la separation admi-standard fut  concue dans l'optique utilisation multiples ( famille - bureau) mais avec des privilèges d'action sur le mac entier  cloisonnés

or il se trouve que depuis la multiplication de malwares compatibles macs ( et y en a des vicelards, trojans malins , scripts divers) agir au quotidien depuis un compte admi accroit les risques


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2013)

Paul_PC-Mac a dit:


> Donc, si je comprends bien, dans mon dossier application du nouveau compte Admin, je vais retrouver tout ce que j'ai installé dans Applications ; c'est ça ?


Non, ce n'est pas ça.

Le dossier Applications du nouveau compte Admin sera vide.

MAIS tu auras accès, comme depuis le compte Standard, ou le compte d'invité, au dossier Applications qui est à la racine du disque.

Tu n'as pas compris que les applications que tu as installées jusqu'à aujourd'hui ne sont pas dans TON compte, mais dans un dossier commun (le dossier Applis à la racine du disque ) accessible depuis TOUS les comptes.

Depuis le nouveau compte Admin tu pourras utiliser toutes les applications que tu utilises actuellement.

Il y a quand même un moyen simple d'appréhender ça : crée un nouveau compte admin, sans rien changer à ton compte actuel.

Ouvre une session dans ce compte admin, et teste.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2013)

et je rajoute il est parfois malin d'avoir 2 comptes admis plutot qu'un seul
(ben oui un compte admi peut aussi avoir des fichiers corrompus)
et tout le reste en standard


----------



## Paul_PC-Mac (25 Mars 2013)

Pas très simple tout ça... je commence à saturer.

"Le dossier Applications vide dans mon nouveau compte Admin... ???"

Alors comment je vais faire, si par exemple je veux supprimer par exemple Adobe du compte Standard (installé sur l'ancien compte Admin) puisque, si j'ai bien compris, on en peut rien supprimer dans "Applications" ?

Est-ce que le nouveau compte Admin peut à nouveau devenir Standard et vice-versa ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2013)

Décidément tu ne veux pas comprendre...

Adobe n'est pas dans le compte standard, il est dans le dossier Applications de l'ordinateur, disponible pour TOUS les comptes.

Oui le compte admin peut devenir standard et vice-versa.

La seule "contrainte" est qu'il y a au moins un compte admin sur l'ordi.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu ne crées pas un autre compte admin, qui te permettrait de constater par toi-même que tu auras le même Finder sous les yeux, le même dossier Applications, etc...

Mais, d'un compte, tu peux pas accéder au contenu de l'autre compte (la petite maison), normal.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2013)

@ Paul
t'as mal compris
Sauf cas volontaire il n' y a PAS d'applications  installées dans les comptes 

les applis sont installées HORS des comptes
dans la partie OS , COMMUNE à tous les comptes


une image t'éclairera 
vois plutot le mac comme un appartement
les comptes sont des chambres avec chacune  livres cd videos etc 
les applis  ( lecteur video , itunes etc) sont dans le salon

et seul le proprio de l'apparte ( l'admi)  peut bouger les elements du salon , en acheter des neufs etc

et d'ailleurs tu peux le voir dans le finder !
remonte jusqu'à HD et regarde 
Applications est un dossier à part du dossier regroupant les utilisateurs


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2013)

Ceci pour te montrer où sont les applications et où sont les comptes : les comptes sont dans "Utilisateurs".

Alors que Applications est à la racine du disque.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 j'allais te demander de poster une saisie macintel
tu y as pensé
les grands esprits...

( là je sens que Paul est en train de faire une decouverte de la logique interne OSX, ca va lui SIMPLIFIER la vie)


----------



## Paul_PC-Mac (26 Mars 2013)

Je suis toujours pas très convaincu par ça... Déjà que Mountain Lion rame par rapport à Leopard en particulier au démarrage.

J'imagine qu'à l'ouverture de session, il va encore falloir des manips et des choix...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2013)

que tu sois " convaincu" ou pas ne change rien à la réalité
sur OSX les comptes  sont d'un coté , les applis d'un autre , zones  incdépenfdantes , cloisonnées


----------



## Paul_PC-Mac (17 Janvier 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ceci pour te montrer où sont les applications et où sont les comptes : les comptes sont dans "Utilisateurs".
> 
> Alors que Applications est à la racine du disque.



Je suis sous Mavericks maintenant que je trouve mieux que MountainLion et un peu plus rapide.
J'ai finalement fait la manip. C'est effectivement simple, comme de revenir en arrière. Merci donc.
Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à supprimer des icônes rajoutées dans le Dock en Admin. Quand je fais un clic droit, il n'y a pas de fenêtre qui s'ouvre avec "quitter" etc...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2014)

Paul_PC-Mac a dit:


> Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à supprimer des icônes rajoutées dans le Dock en Admin. Quand je fais un clic droit, il n'y a pas de fenêtre qui s'ouvre avec "quitter" etc...


quelles icones?
sauf anomalie toute icone du dock( applis ou dossiers)  peut etre sortie  si appli non active par un simple glisser sortir ( le petit nuage et le son vloof)


----------

